# Handgun Rests



## heritage1909 (Apr 3, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with handgun rests for sighting in pistols & revolvers?
Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## DoubleAction (Nov 8, 2009)

*That depends on how much you want to spend.*










*Priced At $27.95*​
*MILLETT Benchmaster Pistol Bench Rest BENCHMASTER PISTOL BENCH REST-The convenient notch on the top of the pistol rests cradles the barrel or frame for a secure shooting platform. The rear portion of the rest is a sliding pad that reverses to fit gun-butt or hand, so you get the perfect elevation and support. When you are done shooting, simply wipe it off. The rear portion of the rest is a sliding pad that reverses to fit gun butt or hand so you get the perfect elevation and support. If the grip is properly positioned against it, the pad will also help cushion the recoil. *
*
http://www.opticsplanet.net/millet-benchmaster-shooting-fdfebb.html
*​


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

My friends and I use homemade sandbags, loose packed of various sizes. We use them to stabilize our hands and arms rather than the pistol. that technique is supposed to allow hand and pistol to recoil in a manner similar to shooting free hand. We shoot very tight groups using this approach.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

I use my range bag.. seriously


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

jimmy said:


> I use my range bag.. seriously


Likewise......seriously.


----------



## DoubleAction (Nov 8, 2009)

I use my hands


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

DoubleAction said:


> I use my hands


Really?


----------



## DoubleAction (Nov 8, 2009)

dosborn said:


> Really?


*I Use My Hands, Every Time I Go Shooting*


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I call it like I see it.

But we have to use our hands. My toes dont work well with the safety switch.


----------



## DoubleAction (Nov 8, 2009)

dosborn said:


> I call it like I see it.
> 
> But we have to use our hands. My toes dont work well with the safety switch.


Your post was out of context, that you brought in from another topic. What was your motives for doing this ?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

DoubleAction said:


> Your post was out of context, that you brought in from another topic. What was your motives for doing this ?


Because, I CALL it like I SEE it. Didn't mean to fluff your feathers Nancy.


----------



## DoubleAction (Nov 8, 2009)

dosborn said:


> Because, I CALL it like I SEE it. Didn't mean to fluff your feathers Nancy.


Okay Dickwad; Post whole thread

*Just another reason for buying into the 1911

I hope this might take the guess work out your ammo cost at the range; it works especially good on those pistols with rear adjustable sights. The Firing Pin Spring will be under tension, make sure you point it in a safe direction to prevent an mishap. *

*Begin By Making Sure The Pistol Is Unloaded and The Chamber Is Cleared*​
*Before you start off by Locking the Slide Back, ( DON"T FORGET TO YOUR PROTECTIVE SAFETY GLASSES ); You could also use an empty magazine to make sure the Slide will remain locked in place while you do this.*







* Now remove the firing block, the firing pin, and the firing pin spring.*









*With the Slide locked and the Thumb Safety locked, you are ready to begin.*









*This where my Millet Bench Rest becomes useful. You will notice how I taped the pistol to the bench, this prevents the pistol from moving during bore sighting.*









*You can use a target on a wall or a stand, like I used.*









*With the sights locked on to the "X", you are ready begin the bore sighting the pistol.*









*While looking down the small firing pin hole, you will see down the barrel's bore.The center of the bore should be in direct correspondence to the pistol sights, while centered on the "X". *


























*Mostly I use this method on my Gold Cups, with the rear adjustable sights; except for this one.*

*I only wished that I could have known about this, before I spent the ammo and range time trying to prove that I wasn't shooting low with this pistol. *










*This was my cure *


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Geeeeezz. Chill out man.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Done! Both of you go to your rooms.


----------

